# If Auburn can score on Bama..



## Browning Slayer (Nov 25, 2018)

The Dawgs can too!!!!

Bama sucks!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 25, 2018)

Just open a wound and let them bleed..


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 25, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Just open a wound and let them bleed..


but the dogs could only score 27 on Auburn Alabama doubled that. have a great night little one


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 25, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> but the dogs could only score 27 on Auburn Alabama doubled that. have a great night little one


 and somehow Bama managed to beat lsu.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 25, 2018)

actually shutting them down


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 25, 2018)

at home


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 25, 2018)

and not losing by 20 points


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 25, 2018)

have a great week Georgia fans go ahead and buy your Kleenex for Sunday because you'll need it


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 25, 2018)

pbr should be on sale at your trailer park quick mart?


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 25, 2018)

Mathew6 is killin' me here! 
Roll Tide! Dawgs suck!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 25, 2018)

roll tide and go tek jim in bogart.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 25, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> The Dawgs can too!!!!
> 
> Bama sucks!


yall wont get 21. sleep well and go kill some innocent wildlife in the morning boy. ?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2018)

Bama's sun is setting.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 25, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Bama's sun is setting.




On yet another NC!

How long do I have to be on the bandwagon to throw out a "We're #1!"?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2018)

Well the best thing to do is just wait and see who wins the NC and then buy the T shirt Jim.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2018)

That's the way a lot of Bama fans got their start.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> The Dawgs can too!!!!
> 
> Bama sucks!




Goot Lawd brother, GT scored on uga . . . and we SUCK !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2018)

"Frenchie" posted on FB.  I got my GT shirt because I attended there, you got your uga shirt 'cause you went to Walmart . .


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 25, 2018)

Bama gonna beat the dawgs like rented mule! ???


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 25, 2018)

Georgia  might get 21 on the Bama scrubs.  after Tua does his thingy.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 25, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "Frenchie" posted on FB.  I got my GT shirt because I attended there, you got your uga shirt 'cause you went to Walmart . .


lol


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 25, 2018)

4HAND said:


> Bama gonna beat the dawgs like rented mule! ???


next year too.  they will all be back next year and there's nothing Kirby can do.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 25, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Well the best thing to do is just wait and see who wins the NC and then buy the T shirt Jim.



I want to get on the bandwagon sooner than that. I jumped on Saturday afternoon so I guess I've got tenure now. If I go by a Love's or Flying J I'm gonna buy one of those $7 Bama hats.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 25, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> next year too.  they will all be back next year and there's nothing Kirby can do.


except lose 3 in a row while bama rhreepeats and tua does the double heisman?


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 25, 2018)

Wow. All this dawg kicking and I've gone 24 minutes past my bed time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2018)

I'll hafta admit CKS was mighty nice to GT, he coulda hung another 30 on us.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2018)

jiminbogart said:


> I want to get on the bandwagon sooner than that. I jumped on Saturday afternoon so I guess I've got tenure now. If I go by a Love's or Flying J I'm gonna buy one of those $7 Bama hats.



Only problem with that is, if the team on the shirt loses you are out $5.99.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Only problem with that is, if the team on the shirt loses you are out $5.99.




From where I'm sitting, that's a pretty good bet . .


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 25, 2018)

Tulip gonna get sacked 10 times while Holyfield and swift rush for 300. I bet field rushes for 50 or 60 in mop up duty. It’s going to be Epic!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 26, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Tulip gonna get sacked 10 times while Holyfield and swift rush for 300. I bet field rushes for 50 or 60 in mop up duty. It’s going to be Epic!


Yup! Preach on, brother! Preach on! Howla-you-la! <---- However you spell it!







Tuna ain't ready for what he's about to see from our Junkyard savages! That media bully Saban ain't either. The old codger 'bout to get embarrased on national TV.

Bama had a good run, but like all good things, it will come to an end this Saturday.

*SAVAGES!
THWB!
GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2018)

Just saying, and I wish you all the luck in the world, but ya'll gonna be some butt hurt fans next Saturday . .


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 26, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just saying, and I wish you all the luck in the world, but ya'll gonna be some butt hurt fans next Saturday . .



Wont be a deer left in Ga come Sunday afternoon. Every dog fan I've talked to say Bama may ad well stay home.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 26, 2018)

Yep, lots of folks drinkin that pearl pop with foam on top celebrating their victory over GT. Then reality set in.....


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 26, 2018)

After years and years of study, Bammer has learned that the reason that its fans say Roll Tide is because they can't spell elephant.

Its gonna be a throw down.  DAWGS will have to play perfect to stay with Bammer, but as witnessed last year, its possible.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 26, 2018)

Haters gonna hate is normally what happens when your team sux and you jump on the band wagon


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 26, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> The Dawgs can too!!!!
> 
> Bama sucks!


Yep. They just won't be able to score enough to beat them


----------



## dutchie49 (Nov 26, 2018)

Tide will roll over Georgia


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 26, 2018)

fish hawk said:


> Haters gonna hate is normally what happens when your team sux and you jump on the band wagon



In my defense, I'm a dawg hater even when Tech is playing well. 

SWARM TIDE!


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 26, 2018)

!


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 26, 2018)

!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 26, 2018)

Tech bros repasentin' for the Bammers so they got something to feel good about.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 26, 2018)

I just Got Back from the Iron Bowl. Georgia is good and Bama is Good. We will see.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Nov 26, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> The Dawgs can too!!!!
> 
> Bama sucks!



Dawgs suck!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 26, 2018)

The problem with Georgia as last year they had a great defense this year not so much


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 26, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll hafta admit CKS was mighty nice to GT, he coulda hung another 30 on us.



And not let you score the last 2 touchdowns.. Kirby could have slaughtered Tech... Kirby is going to have his thumb down on Tech for the Next 20 years...

We're not afraid of Bama. Bring them on!

I guess everyone seems to forget the Dawgs are the REINING SEC Champs. Not Bama.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 26, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Tech bros repasentin' for the Bammers so they got something to feel good about.


Hurt feelings club


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 26, 2018)

Any team can be beat. Bama Has been scored on. But If Bama gets beat The bama Fans are not going to Blame anybody but  Bama. Were not going to blame the Refs or missed calls. Georgia is coming to play and Bama knows that. You think Bama is just going to be laying around taking it easy for this game. Georgia could and may win, but Vegas says no.You may do everything perfect and still loose. Bama could come out and mess up. We will see.


----------



## riprap (Nov 26, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Tech bros repasentin' for the Bammers so they got something to feel good about.


Most bama fans in Georgia use to pull for GT, or secretly still do. Pretty sad.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 26, 2018)

jiminbogart said:


> I want to get on the bandwagon sooner than that. I jumped on Saturday afternoon so I guess I've got tenure now. If I go by a Love's or Flying J I'm gonna buy one of those $7 Bama hats.




You got to do it right. Go to Walmart they have an iron bowl special every year--Alabama hat and a gallon of roundup for $25


----------



## elfiii (Nov 26, 2018)

Throwback said:


> You got to do it right. Go to Walmart they have an iron bowl special everybody year--Alabama hat and a gallon of roundup for $25



That's a good price on the Roundup. Throw the hat in the trash as you walk out the door.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 26, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> I guess everyone seems to forget the Dawgs are the REINING SEC Champs. Not Bama.




And then, there's ^that^...


----------



## Throwback (Nov 26, 2018)

Alabama isn't the reigning SEC champs because auburn beat them--not georgia


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 26, 2018)

Bama by 2 TDs,,,,or I'm going to GA cheerleaders,,,,or a big ol dawg,,,,


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 26, 2018)

The difference for Bama this year is they’ll have to earn it. They backed into the cfp last year. Couldn’t even play for their conference championship. You silly bammers acting like the refs don’t matter are hilarious. Sabans process includes 4 phases of the game. Offense, defense, specialty teams, and paying or sleeping with the refs or both.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 26, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> The difference for Bama this year is they’ll have to earn it. They backed into the cfp last year. Couldn’t even play for their conference championship. You silly bammers acting like the refs don’t matter are hilarious. Sabans process includes 4 phases of the game. Offense, defense, specialty teams, and paying or sleeping with the refs or both.




And then there's ^this^...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 26, 2018)

Throwback said:


> Alabama isn't the reigning SEC champs because auburn beat them--not georgia



UGA is the reigning Champs cause we destroyed our West Opponent.... It doesn't matter who's in the West.. This year it's Bama. And until they beat us, we're holding this...


----------



## Throwback (Nov 26, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> UGA is the reigning Champs cause we destroyed our West Opponent.... It doesn't matter who's in the West.. This year it's Bama. And until they beat us, we're holding this...




my point being you could only beat auburn 50% of the time last year and alabama 0% of the time last year, and 0% of the time since 2007. don't get too overconfident. you'll have at least one chance to beat bama, and your past record don't give me much confidence.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 26, 2018)

Throwback said:


> my point being you could only beat auburn 50% of the time last year and alabama 0% of the time last year, and 0% of the time since 2007. don't get too overconfident. you'll have at least one chance to beat bama, and your past record don't give me much confidence.



I'm not concerned with 2007 or anything other then the Kirby years. 
Kirby has beat Auburn 3 of the 4 times he's faced them.
Kirby is 0-1 vs Bama. And that game went into overtime.

I'll take Kirby and the Dawgs.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Nov 26, 2018)

"I'll take Kirby and the Dawgs. "

Bama is gonna beat Georgia by 25


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 26, 2018)

spurrs and racks said:


> "I'll take Kirby and the Dawgs. "
> 
> Bama is gonna beat Georgia by 25




Avatar Bet on the 25?


----------



## sleepr71 (Nov 26, 2018)

GA fan here 24/7/365...but none of Saban’s prodigy’s have ever beat him..when it counts. Or am I wrong? There’s a reason he’s The Man?. It will be an uphill battle beginning to end.! Still,GA has lots of talent & Fromm is a little more experienced this time.  Maybe this will be our year to take it all the way.. IF we can get clean,fair calls from the umps??


----------



## elfiii (Nov 26, 2018)

I think our D let's us down a couple of times that will cost us the game.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 26, 2018)

sleepr71 said:


> GA fan here 24/7/365...but none of Saban’s prodigy’s have ever beat him..when it counts. Or am I wrong? There’s a reason he’s The Man?. It will be an uphill battle beginning to end.! Still,GA has lots of talent & Fromm is a little more experienced this time.  Maybe this will be our year to take it all the way.. IF we can get clean,fair calls from the umps??



I'm a Bama fan but admire Fromm, really talented guy.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 26, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'll take Kirby and the Dawgs.




Especially considering Saban is gone in a couple years.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 26, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Especially considering Saban is gone in a couple years.


It dont matter. I will take 16 national titles to even match Bama. Im sorry. There is no excuse for the Dawgs not ruling the SEC. I do not Know who wins this week end. It will be the best team. BAMA can be beat and Georgias coming to play. But  so is Bama. Last year it took two games against the same team one of which you lost. Auburn was good last year They beat  Bama to , this year not so much. you only beat them by 17 points this year.  Yea they scored on Bama , so what they still lost. The Dawgs have got to get better. Hoping that Saban retires is not a way to be champions. You can not blame the  refs. quit the blame game and  win. If the Dawgs win great. They should be 12 and 0  like Bama is but as usual they aint. May the best team win Saturday. Roll Tide!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 26, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> It dont matter. I will take 16 national titles to even match Bama. Im sorry. There is no excuse for the Dawgs not ruling the SEC. I do not Know who wins this week end. It will be the best team. BAMA can be beat and Georgias coming to play. But  so is Bama. Last year it took two games against the same team one of which you lost. Auburn was good last year They beat  Bama to , this year not so much. you only beat them by 17 points this year.  Yea they scored on Bama , so what they still lost. The Dawgs have got to get better. Hoping that Saban retires is not a way to be champions. You can not blame the  refs. quit the blame game and  win. If the Dawgs win great. They should be 12 and 0  like Bama is but as usual they aint. May the best team win Saturday. Roll Tide!




Not concerned with the Dawgs at all. This will be one of Kirby's worst teams. It was projected to be and the future looks good for UGA. Too bad Saban will be watching the Dawgs from a wheel chair.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Nov 26, 2018)

I don't think Ga's "O" line will survive the beating for 4 quarters.....

and our offense is on fire, again

roll tide


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 26, 2018)

spurrs and racks said:


> "I'll take Kirby and the Dawgs. "
> 
> Bama is gonna beat Georgia by 25





Browning Slayer said:


> Avatar Bet on the 25?





spurrs and racks said:


> I don't think Ga's "O" line will survive the beating for 4 quarters.....
> 
> and our offense is on fire, again
> 
> roll tide




So, we on for the Avatar Bet?


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 26, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not concerned with the Dawgs at all. This will be one of Kirby's worst teams. It was projected to be and the future looks good for UGA. Too bad Saban will be watching the Dawgs from a wheel chair.


Things come and go. But what Im saying is that Georgia needs to play up to what they can be. As far Saban a man said many years ago that the Grave yard is full of folks we could not do with out. Bama fans felt that way when the bear was gone. it may be ten year or nexr=t year but some one wants that Bama job and they could be even better. If we knew what was going to happen in a week we wouldnt be poating on GON


----------



## spurrs and racks (Nov 26, 2018)

So, do I need to be on an Avatar bet?

Step up to the plate I guess? I don't think I need too.

 Bama is a 2 score betting line favorite vs the dawgs.....

Bama wins big


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm not concerned with 2007 or anything other then the Kirby years.
> Kirby has beat Auburn 3 of the 4 times he's faced them.
> Kirby is 0-1 vs Bama. And that game went into overtime.
> 
> I'll take Kirby and the Dawgs.



Listen to some of the Bamers you would think they beat us 35 points last year. They had all they wanted out of UGA and were lucky to get out of there with a win.


----------



## bilgerat (Nov 26, 2018)

Dawgs win in 7th over time.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 26, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Listen to some of the Bamers you would think they beat us 35 points last year. They had all they wanted out of UGA and were lucky to get out of there with a win.



Yep. I hope we play them tough again this year except we come out on the winning side.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 26, 2018)

I'm keeping my avatar,,,,for now,,,,


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 26, 2018)

I hope Saban coaches 10-20 more years.
What's the over/under on Kirby keeping his job with 11 wins per season and no national championship? 10 years?


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 26, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Tech bros repasentin' for the Bammers so they got something to feel good about.



Hey now, I'm a bona fide Bama fans since last Saturday afternoon.  Don't hate.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 26, 2018)

.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 26, 2018)

It's ground dog day!


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 26, 2018)

jiminbogart said:


> I hope Saban coaches 10-20 more years.
> What's the over/under on Kirby keeping his job with 11 wins per season and no national championship? 10 years?



Don't know about this, but I do know most Bammers were ready to hang Lil Nicky out to dry after "Daylight Saban Time"


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 26, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> The difference for Bama this year is they’ll have to earn it. They backed into the cfp last year. Couldn’t even play for their conference championship. You silly bammers acting like the refs don’t matter are hilarious. Sabans process includes 4 phases of the game. Offense, defense, specialty teams, and paying or sleeping with the refs or both.



Like this??


----------



## tcward (Nov 26, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Goot Lawd brother, GT scored on uga . . . and we SUCK !!!


In garbage time...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2018)

Yep, in garbage time.  Where you'll hope to be next Sat . .


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 27, 2018)

hurt feelings club


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 27, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Goot Lawd brother, GT scored on uga . . . and we SUCK !!!



There he is ... drunk and doing a chicken dance.  Tech scored on out waterboy defense, not the big boys.  Until Kirby pulled the plug, Tech looked like a jr high team.

Go on and get you an autographed I love CPJ shirt.  Be sure it is made of good soft cotton, so it don't irritate your nose when you keep whipping your snot and tears.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2018)

Ok... Everybody in this thread, please hold your hand up if your team is playing this weekend?

Everyone else, sorry losers, you had your chance now sit back and watch big boy football!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 27, 2018)

I wonder who is gonna lose service When the dawgs get curb stomped


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 27, 2018)

Throwback said:


> I wonder who is gonna lose service When the dawgs get curb stomped




or who will be in a tree stand until August ?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2018)

Throwback said:


> I wonder who is gonna lose service When the dawgs get curb stomped




Not me.. I'll hold my hand up high. Kirby is exceeding my expectations right now. 3rd season in, 2 years in a row undefeated in the East, National Title Game, Rose Bowl, SEC Championship...

Yeah, I'm quite pleased with the Dawgs and our Coach! And it's only going to get better... 

IT'S GREAT TO BE A GEORGIA BULLDAWG!


----------



## spurrs and racks (Nov 27, 2018)

GT put 21 in the dawgs..........

Bama by 25


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 27, 2018)

I woke up this morning realizing the nasty hate filled hearts you people have toward my Dawgs. It’s sad to see the jealousy as well. By the way Dawgs will Roll the Tide!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2018)

spurrs and racks said:


> GT put 21 in the dawgs..........
> 
> Bama by 25




Citadel had Bama tied going into halftime!


----------



## 00Beau (Nov 27, 2018)

Jake From Fromm State Farm might want to up his State Farm Life Insurance policy before Saturday!   Dwag fans already making excuses, Refs cheat for Bama, Saban pays them off, give me a break, Sore losers and you haven`t lost yet , Got to play the game first! Fromm is pulled by Smart hoping Fields can pull a 2nd and 26 but Bama makes Fields look like a 10 year old playing his first little league game is my prediction! Bama by 17 or more.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2018)

00Beau said:


> Jake From Fromm State Farm might want to up his State Farm Life Insurance policy before Saturday!   Dwag fans already making excuses, Refs cheat for Bama, Saban pays them off, give me a break, Sore losers and you haven`t lost yet , Got to play the game first! Fromm is pulled by Smart hoping Fields can pull a 2nd and 26 but Bama makes Fields look like a 10 year old playing his first little league game is my prediction! Bama by 17 or more.



So you're in on the Avatar bet? Sweet! Sign up another Bammer!


----------



## 00Beau (Nov 27, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> So you're in on the Avatar bet? Sweet! Sign up another Bammer!


Nope, don`t bet won`t start from Peer pressure from DWAGS! I don`t even have a Bama avatar now.


----------



## 00Beau (Nov 27, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> I woke up this morning realizing the nasty hate filled hearts you people have toward my Dawgs. It’s sad to see the jealousy as well. By the way Dawgs will Roll the Tide!!!


You should not worry so much in your sleep, It will all be over Saturday and the Dwags will go to a good bowl game after the beat down! I hope this eases your mind and you have sweet dreams the rest of the week!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2018)

00Beau said:


> Nope, don`t bet won`t start from Peer pressure from DWAGS! I don`t even have a Bama avatar now.



I don't blame you for not having a Bama Avatar now. Who would want one?

Peer Pressure?  Next, we'll be accused of bullying.. If you just want to flap your jaws, why not put a little skin in the game? Like an Avatar change for a week?


----------



## 00Beau (Nov 27, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Citadel had Bama tied going into halftime!


Alabama outscored The Citadel and Auburn a combined 49-7 in the third quarter and 75-14 in second the halves, what half of the game matters the most?


----------



## 00Beau (Nov 27, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> I don't blame you for not having a Bama Avatar now. Who would want one?
> 
> Peer Pressure?  Next, we'll be accused of bullying.. If you just want to flap your jaws, why not put a little skin in the game? Like an Avatar change for a week?


Flapping jaws , that is a Dwag speciality ! Your funny!  Let me spell it out, I WOULD HAVE A BAMA AVATAR AFTER SATURDAY IF I BET! you just did not understand!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2018)

00Beau said:


> Alabama outscored The Citadel and Auburn a combined 49-7 in the third quarter and 75-14 in second the halves, what half of the game matters the most?




And UGA had Tech 38-7 going into the half. Then smacked them to 45-7 and called off the Dawgs. Citadel exposed Bama.. The all mighty Tide..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2018)

00Beau said:


> Flapping jaws , that is a Dwag speciality ! Your funny!  Let me spell it out, I WOULD HAVE A BAMA AVATAR AFTER SATURDAY IF I BET! you just did not understand!


It's ok.. Feel free to flap them jaws about how bad Bama is going to beat UGA.. I have no problem wagering my Avatar to enforce my stance on UGA beating Bama. Instead of just running around throwing out silly predictions and not standing behind them.. We have lots of fairweather fans around here and that's what they do..


----------



## 00Beau (Nov 27, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> And UGA had Tech 38-7 going into the half. Then smacked them to 45-7 and called off the Dawgs. Citadel exposed Bama.. The all mighty Tide..


Well hopefully the Dwags can expose Bama  In the first half like the NC game last year! I wish the Dwags all the luck in the world in the first half Saturday!


----------



## dixiecutter (Nov 27, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> Any team can be beat. Bama Has been scored on. But If Bama gets beat The bama Fans are not going to Blame anybody but  Bama. Were not going to blame the Refs or missed calls. Georgia is coming to play and Bama knows that. You think Bama is just going to be laying around taking it easy for this game. Georgia could and may win, but Vegas says no.You may do everything perfect and still loose. Bama could come out and mess up. We will see.


Bama getting done wrong by the refs. That's ritch right there.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2018)

00Beau said:


> Well hopefully the Dwags can expose Bama  In the first half like the NC game last year! I wish the Dwags all the luck in the world in the first half Saturday!


Thanks! We won't need it.. Bama is not as tough as everyone thinks...


----------



## 00Beau (Nov 27, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> It's ok.. Feel free to flap them jaws about how bad Bama is going to beat UGA.. I have no problem wagering my Avatar to enforce my stance on UGA beating Bama. Instead of just running around throwing out silly predictions and not standing behind them.. We have lots of fairweather fans around here and that's what they do..


I agree 100% ,There are Fair weather fans for all teams! If not betting makes you a fair weather fan , put me in that category ! I have no problem with  it Sir!


----------



## dixiecutter (Nov 27, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Listen to some of the Bamers you would think they beat us 35 points last year. They had all they wanted out of UGA and were lucky to get out of there with a win.


Bama improved. Uga is rebuilding. Anything can happen, but on paper you can put last year out the the curb.


----------



## 00Beau (Nov 27, 2018)

dixiecutter said:


> Bama improved. Uga is rebuilding. Anything can happen, but on paper you can put last year out the the curb.


It will be a slobber knocker of a game !  Two excellent teams! Show up and play your best , your in the playoffs! Hopefully Bama`s best will be better Than the Dwags best!


----------



## jigman (Nov 27, 2018)

I agree 100 % Georgia has a chance to beat Ala. I believe Fields has been held back from passing the ball this year for a reason, If Fromm doesn’t perform I believe Smart will put Fields in that can pass and run the ball under pressure and is capable of breaking Ala. Defensive play enough to put up the points needed to pull off the win. He was five star recruit for a reason, the guy may be a better passing QB than Fromm and you mix in he’s running capability makes him a double threat. Saban may get a dose of his own medicine this year.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Nov 27, 2018)

"I agree 100 % Georgia has a chance to beat Ala. I believe Fields has been held back from passing the ball this year for a reason, If Fromm doesn’t perform I believe Smart will put Fields in that can pass and run the ball under pressure and is capable of breaking Ala. Defensive play enough to put up the points needed to pull off the win. He was five star recruit for a reason, the guy may be a better passing QB than Fromm and you mix in he’s running capability makes him a double threat. Saban may get a dose of his own medicine this year."

wow, here is a tip on Fields.....

He doesn't know the playbook and he is not capable of reading defenses and making an audible ... If he could just operate an RPO play he would get plenty of play time.

this is why he is not playing


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 27, 2018)

spurrs and racks said:


> wow, here is a tip on Fields.....
> 
> He doesn't know the playbook and he is not capable of reading defenses and making an audible ... If he could just operate an RPO play he would get plenty of play time.
> 
> this is why he is not playing



Kirby has had him sandbagging to be able to sneak up on bammer.  You heard it here first!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Nov 27, 2018)

I have learned this in my 53 years on this earth, NOTHING stays good forever and nothing stays bad forever, Cant wait for bama to fall. David Slew Goliath.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2018)

bowhunterdavid said:


> and nothing stays bad forever,




Here's to hoping the Vols stay bad forever!!


----------



## jigman (Nov 27, 2018)

He doesn't know the playbook and he is not capable of reading defenses and making an audible ... If he could just operate an RPO play he would get plenty of play time.

this is why he is not playing


LOL. Sorry I didn't know you had the all the inside information on Fields. *** What was I thinking?


Would the committee please go ahead and Give bama there next NC and quit wasting everybody’s time.


The bubble will burst and it’s wearing thin.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Nov 27, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Here's to hoping the Vols stay bad forever!!


LOL.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 27, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Listen to some of the Bamers you would think they beat us 35 points last year. They had all they wanted out of UGA and were lucky to get out of there with a win.


"LUCKY"?....you whipped us good the first half,...we destroyed you in the second half...with 6 true freshmen on offense, no excuse, we whipped you


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 27, 2018)

Dawgs will run effectively on my TIDE, bank it, Wilson will be out of position or late several key plays in the game.
Fromm will hit some deep balls.
BAMA has it's best day running the football
Tua has an avg. Day throwing the football
Dawgs score 28-34pts.
BAMA scores 35-45pts.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2018)

RipperIII said:


> "LUCKY"?....you whipped us good the first half,...we destroyed you in the second half...with 6 true freshmen on offense, no excuse, we whipped you



Where did I say anything about excuses. But you were lucky to win the game. Luck is a part of every OT game ever played. My point is people acting like you destroyed us. By the way we used 17 true freshmen on a regular basis all year.


----------



## 00Beau (Nov 27, 2018)

6 foot 5 inch 256lb.  OLB Terrell  Lewis back practicing this week, excellent on run defense and blitzing!  Hope he is 100% and gets with it Saturday if he is cleared to play!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 27, 2018)

RipperIII said:


> Dawgs will run effectively on my TIDE, bank it, Wilson will be out of position or late several key plays in the game.
> Fromm will hit some deep balls.
> BAMA has it's best day running the football
> Tua has an avg. Day throwing the football
> ...



Prolly pretty close to accurate with the proviso the points could flip teams. Both teams can score almost every possession. The team with the best defense is going to win this game.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 27, 2018)

00Beau said:


> You should not worry so much in your sleep, It will all be over Saturday and the Dwags will go to a good bowl game after the beat down! I hope this eases your mind and you have sweet dreams the rest of the week!


The Dawgs will lay the smack down on the Tide! Bet you lunch on it.....?


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 27, 2018)

I think the Bama fans know what's about to happen and have already started drinking to prepare for it. Just look at all the bammers posting under the influence in this thread! 

Choo chooooo! Who's that coming down the track?

*THWB!*
*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## fish hawk (Nov 28, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ok... Everybody in this thread, please hold your hand up if your team is playing this weekend?
> 
> Everyone else, sorry losers, you had your chance now sit back and watch big boy football!


The band wagon pulled out of the station and it was full of teck fans


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## spurrs and racks (Nov 28, 2018)

"The team with the best defense is going to win this game. "

truth


----------



## Throwback (Nov 28, 2018)

Maybe the dawgs can play UCF in the fiesta bowl


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 28, 2018)

.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 28, 2018)

Throwback said:


> Maybe the dawgs can play UCF in the fiesta bowl



If we do, we'll actually beat them. Unlike the Barners... Heck, they couldn't beat Tennessee....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 28, 2018)

Daily Dawgs are going to throat punch Bama!!


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 28, 2018)

Roll Tide! We run Athens, Georgia!


----------



## spurrs and racks (Nov 28, 2018)

"Come join the murder"

Bama rolls....big


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 28, 2018)

good morning to all!! Dawgs whoop the tide!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 28, 2018)

Sabanites, we coming !!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 28, 2018)

Terrell Lewis is back at practice after the ACL injury in the spring. Looks like he may be back on the field for UGA with something to prove. He qualifies for a redshirt but I know he wants to move on. Will be all out in the remainder of the season. If he plays and is completely back, he will be the best LB on the field.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 28, 2018)

if dawgs don't score at least 21 on alabama im gonna


----------



## 00Beau (Nov 28, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> The Dawgs will lay the smack down on the Tide! Bet you lunch on it.....?


_ I buy lunch everytime anyway! Good Grief!  Sweet Dreams!!!_


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 28, 2018)

00Beau said:


> _ I buy lunch everytime anyway! Good Grief!  Sweet Dreams!!!_


You never bought me lunch...


----------



## kingfish (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 28, 2018)

1980. The year I graduated high school. The year the mutts won their last NC. I'd say we both have the same odds of repeating 1980. 

ROLL TIDE! Stomp the mutts guts out!


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 28, 2018)

BTW, I don't want to hear any wolfing about me be a wagon jumping fan. I saw my cousin today and she was lookin' kinda hot. I knew then and there that I was a real Bama fan. Roll Tide.


----------



## kingfish (Nov 28, 2018)

Talked to a lady at the Fla-Ga game this year and she proudly declared she was a UGA alum.  I asked what year she graduated and she said she never went to the school she just bought a UGA hat.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 28, 2018)

jiminbogart said:


> BTW, I don't want to hear any wolfing about me be a wagon jumping fan. I saw my cousin today and she was lookin' kinda hot. I knew then and there that I was a real Bama fan. Roll Tide.



Well, at least your honest. Now go brush your tooth.


----------



## bilgerat (Nov 28, 2018)

Yall band wagon jumpin Bamers fans need to jump off that thing next time it slows down for a curve. Dawgs will win in a slug fest 38- 34


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 28, 2018)

All the sudden just like that the bandwagon bammers coming out of the woodwork like roaches when the lights go out at the greasy spoon


----------



## Throwback (Nov 28, 2018)

fish hawk said:


> All the sudden just like that the bandwagon bammers coming out of the woodwork like roaches when the lights go out at the greasy spoon



Yeah here on the bama line sure is funny how many people float an A on their clothes cars etc compared to the last 35 years of my life


----------



## elfiii (Nov 28, 2018)

fish hawk said:


> All the sudden just like that the bandwagon bammers coming out of the woodwork like roaches when the lights go out at the greasy spoon



There's still room for a few more.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 28, 2018)

fish hawk said:


> All the sudden just like that the bandwagon bammers coming out of the woodwork like roaches when the lights go out at the greasy spoon


Dang, Now I'm hungry.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 28, 2018)

Throwback said:


> Yeah here on the bama line sure is funny how many people float an A on their clothes cars etc compared to the last 35 years of my life


I wonder what took them so long. The dynasty started almost 10 years ago. I had heard Auburn was about 10 years behind the times. Not sure they will ever go back to floating wah eagels airbrushed tags on their tractors or mobile homes. Rest assured, we don’t want any boogs.


----------



## 00Beau (Nov 28, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> You never bought me lunch...


Anytime, I am all over the place . Would not want you to feel left out!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 28, 2018)

00Beau said:


> Anytime, I am all over the place . Would not want you to feel left out!


Me too...I’ll be happy to pick yours up.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 28, 2018)

In three short days the Bulldogs' dream dies for the 38 straight year! 


Roll Tide!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 28, 2018)

00Beau said:


> _ I buy lunch everytime anyway! Good Grief!  Sweet Dreams!!!_


You drinking too much koolaid. The sugar has messed up your memory. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 29, 2018)

00 I plan to ne in Atlanta on the 11th, wish some of the SF guys could get together for lunch.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 29, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> 00 I plan to ne in Atlanta on the 11th, wish some of the SF guys could get together for lunch.


Start a thread!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 29, 2018)

When I ask bammer's goofy fans when they graduated from bammer, I usually hear how they joined cousins only dot com and found true fan love.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 29, 2018)

Just another day closer to punching Bama in the throat!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2018)

jiminbogart said:


> In three short days the Bulldogs' dream dies for the 38 straight year!
> 
> 
> Roll Tide!


actually 39 th year?


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 29, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


>


Good Lord Slayer,,,,????


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 29, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


>


Do you stay up nights thinking up this,,,,hilarious,,,,


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 29, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Start a thread!!



Well I will have to await the outcome of the Archer v CC game this weekend.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 29, 2018)

48 hours from now it will be the kickoff for the second half of the SEC championship game. Georgia will be on suicide watch down 35-3.

dogs SUCK!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 29, 2018)

jiminbogart said:


> 48 hours from now it will be the kickoff for the second half of the SEC championship game. Georgia will be on suicide watch down 35-3.
> 
> dogs SUCK!


Dang, son! Looks like you're hitting the bottle a little too hard tonight. Might want to save some for Saturday! 

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## MudDucker (Nov 30, 2018)

jiminbogart said:


> 48 hours from now it will be the kickoff for the second half of the SEC championship game. Georgia will be on suicide watch down 35-3.
> 
> dogs SUCK!



Man, you need a new dealer!  You got some really bad crack this time!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 30, 2018)

daily dogsux


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 30, 2018)

Right now the bullmutt nation is hoping against hope for a miracle tomorrow. They are in denial. When Bama punches them in the mouth and drops 21 on them in the first quarter their dreams of reliving 1980 will die. They will finally accept their place in the pecking order.

Not #1 in the nation. Not even # 1 in the conference.

It's then and there that they will realize that the only bragging rights they will ever have is being the team with the #1 recruiting class and a #5 ranking.

UGA fan: We're #5!

UGA, doing less with more since 1980.

I'm gonna head on down and see my favorite group of UGA graduates. The folks at the Golden Pantry. Get 'em to make me a sausage gravy biscuit. Them dogs caint win the big game but they sho have them biscuits dialed in!

Roll Tide!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 30, 2018)

go dogs making good biscuits


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2018)

Thanks for the heads up! I hope you enjoyed those biscuits!






*GO DAWGS MAKING KILLER BISCUITS!*


----------



## 00Beau (Nov 30, 2018)

92.9 just said For Uga to wrench on and twist Tuas ankles and knees on all tackles, not to mame him or end his career they said.  That’s not good radio.


----------



## bilgerat (Nov 30, 2018)

anyone got any good Crow recipes, these bandwagon Bamers fans gonna need them come 2moro eve
GO DAWGS!!


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 30, 2018)

bilgerat said:


> anyone got any good Crow recipes, these bandwagon Bamers fans gonna need them come 2moro eve
> GO DAWGS!!


There are a lot of UGA fans that are saying that they can't hang with Bama on here. I think it will be a close game either way and have not said Bama is a sure bet in this one. I know UGA fans should have the crow recipe perfected by now and maybe those UGA fans betting against their own can cook it if it comes to that. I would bet the UGA crow recipe has a little delusion spice mixed in. Can you hold off on that?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> There are a lot of UGA fans that are saying that they can't hang with Bama on here. I think it will be a close game either way and have not said Bama is a sure bet in this one. I know UGA fans should have the crow recipe perfected by now and maybe those UGA fans betting against their own can cook it if it comes to that. I would bet the UGA crow recipe has a little delusion spice mixed in. Can you hold off on that?



Dont think it will take many crows to furnish that group, most UGA fans have said they think Bamer will win.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 30, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Dont think it will take many crows to furnish that group, most UGA fans have said they think Bamer will win.


That was my point. My reply to Bilgerat was that although there is some crowing from some bama fans, there are just as many UGA fans who think they have no chance against Bama. I think it will be closer than most think. A 1 point victory is good with me.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 30, 2018)

bama wins by double digits


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 30, 2018)

everyday is a  dawgsux day


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> everyday is a  dawgsux day



The only thing worse than that is being a Bama fan.


----------



## Duff (Nov 30, 2018)

Mel Tucker gotta bring the heat. I don’t care if they drop 2- 80 yard bombs on us. Gots to bring the heat if we gonna win.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2018)

Duff said:


> Mel Tucker gotta bring the heat. I don’t care if they drop 2- 80 yard bombs on us. Gots to bring the heat if we gonna win.



D backs got to be stuck to Bama receivers like super glue.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 30, 2018)

jeudy goes off tomorrow. rugg 2.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2018)

Duff said:


> Mel Tucker gotta bring the heat. I don’t care if they drop 2- 80 yard bombs on us. Gots to bring the heat if we gonna win.




Throwing the bomb early is the key


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 1, 2018)

Welp, today the dream dies for dem dogs. Kirby Richt just cannot hang with Nick Satan.

Roll Tide and THWg!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2018)

Look at all the 


goin on in here-a.


----------

